# Santa Barbara riding



## JonSG (Aug 1, 2004)

I will be in Santa Barbara for this weekend. Staying on State Street. Any ideas on good rides that could leave directly from the hotel? Thanks.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Map my ride use 93105 zip lots of good rides. Did you want to do hills?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

<!-- MMF PARTNER TOOL -->


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

This is the loop I train really a nice ride.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Meet me at the corner of Hwy 150 and Foothill at 1pm. I'll be the old fat guy, exhausted from just having ridden from Thousand Oaks through the hills.

Kevin_in_SB's loop is an excellent one. For a leisure-ride alternative you can take the bike path through Goleta to Goleta Beach. There's a very nice restaurant there, right on the sand.

Get a bike route map at the visitor center on Cabrillo at Chase Palm Park.

JSR


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

You can also cut it off take the 150 to the 192 drop it down to the polo fields and head back to state street should be about 35 miles.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

192 (East valley Drive) is really narrow and busy. Try Mountain Drive. Prettier, fewer cars.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

And get pancakes at East Beach Grill.

View attachment 179338


----------

